# Dr recommendation in San Francisco bay area



## chacha_chau (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello all,

This is my first post here. Hashi sufferrer for over 4 years. Been feeling really miserable the past two weeks: don't feel like getting out of bed, heavy eyelids and dizziness in the morning, eye pain towards the end of the day which leads to headaches, weak legs and joint pain starting in the evening.

Currently on Kaiser and its been an uphill battle trying to order tests and find a doctor that can listen to my symptoms. Does anyone have recommendations for a doctor that they can recommend? (willing to go off insurance provided its not too expensive)

Been on 75 levo for 3 years (kaiser switched to generic ~4 months ago). Planning to up the dose to 100 and/or ask for Cytomel to get Ft3 up.

Ordered my own labs recently:

TSH - 0.54 (0.4 - 4.2)

Ft4 - 1.2 (0.8 - 1.7)

Ft3 - 2.6 ( 2- 4.4)

Rt3 - 24.5 (9.2 - 24.1)

TPO Ab - 158 (0-35)

TG Ab - 8.2 (< 0.9)

TSI - results pending, ordered for the first time

---

VitD - 35 (20-79)

Ferritin - 16 (22-91)

Meds: 75 levo generic, Iron supplements


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board - if someone does have a name - please private message that information.

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid??

High reverse T3 is your issue. You should consider a naturopathic aka natural hormone doc who will likely be more willing to treat the high reverse T3. Usual treatment protocol is high doses of T3 hormone to bring it down.

Also, since you are taking iron and Vit D supplements - be sure to take them 4 hours either side of your levothyroxine.


----------



## chacha_chau (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for the response, Lovlkn!

Yes, I was thinking along the same lines. Was going to ask my endo at Kaiser to see if they would recommend Cytomel or else go to a Dr outside Kaiser who would suggest Cytomel.

Curious to know the reason you would suggest a naturopath? Has your experience been better with a naturopath?

Thanks again and am really glad to find this community. Lots of helpful information here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I went to a dinner seminar held by a integrative aka naturopath aka hormone doc and went to his office - he was very well versed in thyroid and how to treat it, including reverse T3 issues.

I don;t believe most endo's or even GP's "get it"


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You sound like me when my rT3 was high, it was not fun. Definitely find someone who is open to T3 treatment. Some people just need to add in T3 to their levo, some people need to be a little more aggressive in ramping up the T3, but a good doctor will know what's best for you.


----------



## chacha_chau (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello Jenny,

Thanks for your response. Nice to e-meet you!

Did Cytomel help you reduce rT3 or it only helps increase fT3 and make the ratio of r/f better? Did you try Selenium to improve the T4 -> T3 conversion?

And before you started Cytomel was your T4 dosage higher?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My situation was different from yours as I was not on a T4 med when my rT3 was high, I was on an NDT (Westhroid). My doc had me lower my NDT to one grain and we slowly added in Cytomel in 5mcg increments until my rT3 was cleared and my FT3 stabilized. My rT3 has stayed low but I'm still working on adrenal issues and iron issues (I've got fibroids that cause heavy bleeding so I have to watch my iron levels) so I'm still on the NDT/T3 combo for now. I hope to eventually go back to NDT only.


----------



## chacha_chau (Mar 30, 2017)

Curious to know if you also worked on reducing your antibodies (TPOAb, TgAb, TSI?)? Did you have to make substantial changes to your diet to get those results, in addition to the T3?

Thanks again for spending the time answering my questions on this forum, and everyone else's. It helps to hear from folks who have managed to get a handle on the disease and have playbooks to deal with common symptoms.


----------

